# GeforceFX 5600XT schlechter als Geforce Ti 4200 !?



## digiTAL (3. Mai 2005)

Hey Di Ho,

wie kann es sein das meine GeforceFX 5600 Xt (läuft mit DirectX 9.0c) beim 3DMark 2001 SE schlechter abschneidet als die GeforceTi 4200? Eigentlich müsste meine doch klar im Vorteil sein!

Ich habe auch schon auf der zweiten Festplatte XP ein weiteres mal installiert und dort unter DirectX 8.1 getestet, aber dort sind auch nicht viel mehr Punkte bei rausgekommen!

Ich verstehe das nicht den mein System is doch gar nicht so schlecht, oder gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit dies zu verbessern ohne neue Hardware zu kaufen!? Mein System siehe Signatur!

thx, digiTALE

edit: kann man irgendwie noch Pipelines freischalten, also die von 2 auf 4 Pixelpipelines?

3DMark01SE : ca 8550 Punkte (GF FX 5600XT)
3DMark01SE : ca 11000 Punkte (GF TI 4200)


----------

